# pls help me to correct the new LOFT



## jaipets (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi all,

I am from INDIA and in Chennai city.

For the last 3 months i have planned and designed a multiple birds aviary on my 3 floor building and its in final stage almost completed which includes pigeons loft ( all types of fancy, flyers and homer pigeons ) too.

I have attached a plan in this post and soon i will post the images and videos footage.

Ok let me know tell exactly why i am posting the request.

As i said its multiple birds aviary and i thought i can keep all verities in one place with its own separate cages.

I am new to pigeon world ( but when i was young i kept few flyers and soon sold to others because of studies and also one of my uncle kept homers and now he too quite this hobby ) Already i brought a few pigeons from local market in chennai before the loft is ready and kept in the room and some of them laid eggs and didn't hatched because of medication for PVM infection and green running watery droppings which i got when i brought the last batch i think. somehow i am managing this and maintain my pigeons to beat this infections and overcome by this…now there is no green running watery droppings but still i think the infection is there i am working with one vet now( problem here in india no vet have a proper knowledge about the pigeons and lack of medication available here.).

Last month I meet the parrot breeder who visited my place and once he saw the pigeons he told me not to keep the parrots and other birds with pigeons because pigeons carry lots of disease and easily you can compromise the other birds with infections and parrot like macaw cost more money and also not safe for birds life……… so this is where my heart gone spending lots of money to build the multiple birds aviary without doing some research( also he is right because my pigeon are infected now and two died).

Ok now he told me to remove the pigeons but I am not ready to take the pigeons and made my mind to keep only pigeons and soon after I thought of converting all birds aviary to only pigeon lofts ( all types of fancy, flyers and homer pigeons ). 

Soon my uncle came last week with his friend with 3 very good bloodline homers and his friend told me to join the club for racing and also he told me to remove all the fancy pigeons and just keep only homers or do any one and keep only one breed.

Now I am completely lost but my 1st choice will be homer but what I am thinking is do I need to convert all my birds room to homers are keep some fancy and small birds.

If I want race homers than proper setup must need room for 6 ( two YB room, two OB room and Two for breeding )?

If you were in my position what you will do to the current structure and what changes will you make.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

I am sure you already know that parrots can chew through things much more than pigeons. 
Looks like you have a good plan. Will you have outdoor flights off of the parrot areas.


----------



## jaipets (Feb 4, 2011)

yes thats the reason i used wire mesh which is stronger for parrots i hope 

no apart from macaw and pigeons the flight area if we need are the only area through the walkway.

and we can use from main staircase area and 3x8 parrot cage which is at main gate but we cnt have two trapping system

This is one more problem here if you convert all area to homers the flight area and trapping system which i read in one site ( A significant component of the loft is the trapping system. All of the pigeons trap into one common foyer or hallway for their entire lives. ).


----------



## jaipets (Feb 4, 2011)

Sorry for the delay in posting the images and videos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r36pgm-EImo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hx2rkB2Eg5k

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8W4w7IJoqH8


----------



## jaipets (Feb 4, 2011)

http://img560.imageshack.us/slideshow/webplayer.php?id=entryfrompigeonloft.jpg


----------



## grundyiaroller (Jan 12, 2011)

Jaipets that is way cool thanks for sharing you plan on having alot of birds


----------



## jaipets (Feb 4, 2011)

thank you grundyiaroller


----------



## jaipets (Feb 4, 2011)

i have already working on few changes to the current plan, pigeons loft i removed current breeding box and working on new and other cages too...soon will post pictures.

may be one of my pigeon will hatch one egg tomorrow ( one egg was spoiled so i removed ).


----------



## jaipets (Feb 4, 2011)

i must thank this user Lovebirds because i have used his plan in my new next box fronts and feeders.

http://lovebirdsloft.homestead.com/LOFTACCESSORIESPLANPAGE.html


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice set up!


----------



## boobooo96 (Dec 13, 2010)

Very nice Job


I like your setup please keep posting photos.


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

wow jaipets you got a very nice setup


----------

